# Mail über SMTP verschicken nur bis ca. 1MB



## mm987 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

über meinem ISPConfig Sytem (Debian Etch, aktuelle ISPConfig Version, Spamassassin) kann ich keine Mails die größer als 1 MB sind verschicken.
Empfangen ist kein Problem (message_size_limit ist hoch gestetzt).
Im Mailclient kommt 'Serververbindung unterbrochen', im mail.log steht dann ' postfix/smtpd[31624]: lost connection after DATA from'.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee??

Besten Dank und viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## MrJack (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Also meines Wissens nach ist dieser Fehler ein Timeout vom Maildienst.
Der Maildienst hat eine sehr niedrige Verbindungszeit (aus Sicherheitsgründen wahrscheinlich), und wenn man dann mit einer schwachen Leitung etwas hochläd, fliegt man wohl raus.

Kann jetzt gut sein dass das totaler Quatsch war (ich habe auch keinen dokumentierten Beleg bzw eine dokumentierte Quelle dafür), aber der Fehler heißt ja:
lost connection after DATA from

Lost connection = Verbindung weg, und wenn bei dir nicht die Leitung abknallt heißt das, dass Postfix dich mehr oder weniger "rausgeschmissen" hat.

Auch das after DATA from scheint mir eher ein Problem zu sein, das von einem Timer bestimmt ist.

Suche mal in den Postfix-Configs nach einem Timer, der auf das passen könnte, was ich gerade beschrieben hatte.

mfg,
MrJack


----------



## mm987 (9. Juni 2008)

Gesagt, getan Mr. Jack.
 Leider hab ich nicht wirklich viel ergiebiges gefunden. Trotzdem: DANKE!

Grüße

Marco


----------



## mario77 (9. Juni 2008)

Schau dir mal den output von "postconf -d | grep size" an,
die ausgegebenen Werte sind bytes  

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob folgende Zeile ISPConfigkonform ist, aber normaler
Weise setzt du damit die message-size deiner Email auf unlimited in postfix. 

-> postconf –e message_size_limit=0


----------



## mm987 (10. Juni 2008)

leider auch ohne Erfolg.... 

Trotzdem: Danke!!


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2008)

Versuch mal bitte, eine größere Mail an einen anderen mailserver zu senden, es kann sein, dass nur dieser mailserver keine Daten von Dir annimmt, z.B. weil Dein Server an einer dynamischen IP betrieben wird.


----------



## mm987 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Till,

das ist nicht das Problem, der Sever hat eine statische Adresse.

Inzwischen hatte ich Gelegenheit ein paar Tests über einen anderen DSL Anschluß zu fahren. Und siehe da: alles funktioniert wie es soll.
Nur wenn ich das ganze an meinem eingenen DSL Anschluß (Arcor) und meinen Router (Netgear)  mache, gibt es die Probleme.

Könnte mir vorstellen, das der Netgear die MTU zu stark erhöht und dann die Verbindung zusammen bricht. Zur Zeit steht sie 1492 Bytes (eigentlich korrekt, aber man weiss ja nie).

Besten Dank und viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## hunter999 (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem nur kann ich mit den von euch gezeigten Befehlen 


> postconf –e message_size_limit=0


scheinbar nichts erreichen
siehe hier:


> postconf -d | grep size
> berkeley_db_create_buffer_size = 16777216
> berkeley_db_read_buffer_size = 131072
> body_checks_size_limit = 51200
> ...


any ideas?


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2008)

Du verwendest den falschen Befehl zur Abfrage der Konfiguration. Der richtige Befehl lautet:

postconf -n | grep size


----------



## hunter999 (29. Juli 2008)

schon wieder der Till der einen hilft 

kaum machts man richtig, funktionierts auch: 



> postconf -n | grep size
> mailbox_size_limit = 0
> message_size_limit = 55550000


Vielen Dank Till!


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2008)

Der kleine Unterscied bei den Optionen ist:

-d = anzeigen der Standardwerte, die sind fest einkompiliert.
-n = anzeigen der aktuell verwendeten "Nicht Standard" Werte


----------

